# I am looking to move to Malaysia, need help/advice



## coffee and numbers (May 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Thank you for reading my post.

I currently reside in Washington DC doing strategy and finance consulting. I have an MBA and would love to move to Malaysia for work. However, I am having a little difficult time finding leads. Would anyone know where I can look or know of anyone who maybe looking for someone like me who has a MBA in corporate finance with over 7 years experience.

I would love to get some advice and help. Thank you again. Talk to you soon.


----------



## dragongx (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi There!

Finding a job in Malaysia could be a bit challenging. However, you may try to search for a job through the _Star Classifieds_ website or the _JobStreet Malaysi_a. those are the best way for you to find a job I guess.


----------



## mrdamon88 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, looking for jobs in Malaysia sometimes can be a problem. Some companies over here can't afford to hire high qualification people like you. But you can always try to search in the net or even straight to the companies, sometimes they do have contact details which you could email them.

Good luck!


----------

